# Help bidding on uptown 500' drive



## The Cowboy (Oct 20, 2005)

:salute: On Friday I'm gonna bid on a 500' drive on 10 acres in Barrington Hills. This is an extremely high end area with average estates costing over 2 million. I have been taking care of the lawn for this bank president for the past season. He has proven to be very fair and let me bid the lawn after I cut it once; there ain't many well-to-do fellows like him. What would y'all bid for something like this. I can't rip him off, he is too valuable a customer already. I do not have a lane anywhere near this big and don't have a clue.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Little more info please. Is it all straight ,turns does it open up at the house ,paved ,stone let us know.


----------



## The Cowboy (Oct 20, 2005)

It is curved and paved. The drive has a small circle up at the house with an island. The Main drive goes through an open garage-carport and then there is the pad for a 3-car garage on the other side. The pad area has limstone retaining walls at the end and along 1 side. It is going to require a lot of stacking. The rest of the drive is easy.


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

if you dont know what to charge then ask the homeowner how much money he has. then decide.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*I am in Lake Geneva Wi. and I have about 13 of*

those type driveways. I charge $ 65.00 per push.

Take care,

Tim


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Around here that drive would be atleast 100 bucks a push, but it depends on what kind of business you want from this guy. How good of a job would he want, and are you going outside your normal route. As well will you be able to pick up some more business in his area?


----------

